# Creating a MoCA Network



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Bought a Bolt and a Mini, and I'm trying to create a MoCA network for the Mini. I have no idea why it's not working. All I know is that the MoCA Details on the Bolt say "Link status: Down," and the Mini can't connect during guided setup. I have never used MoCA before and have no client devices other than the Mini.

I have the Bolt connected to the coax (for TV service) and via ethernet to a gigabit switch which is connected (also via ethernet) to an Airport Extreme router, which is connected (again by ethernet) to Comcast's cable modem. Bolt gets TV channels and internet service with no problems.

The coax is split in my living room, one leg to TiVo and one leg to router. The input to that splitter itself comes from an amplified split in the basement, from which another leg goes to the room with the mini in it. 

Any reason that I've described so far, why this shouldn't work? 

Bolt doesn't give any errors when trying to set up the network but it says link status is down.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds like the amplifier is not passing the signal. Try pulling it to see what happens.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Sounds like the amplifier is not passing the signal. Try pulling it to see what happens.


It's not a separate amplifier. It's a powered splitter. Comcast installed it recently (before I bought the Bolt). I don't know that much about it. But if I take it out, it has to be replaced with something unpowered, which I don't have on hand, or I can't get signal to the box.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Post the make and model # of the amp, it is likely the problem. If you need a MoCA friendly amp, they are available. Also have you installed a proper MoCA POE/Whole Home DVR filter?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Post the make and model # of the amp, it is likely the problem. If you need a MoCA friendly amp, they are available. Also have you installed a proper MoCA POE/Whole Home DVR filter?


Commscope CSAPDU9VP

I've installed nothing to make MoCA happen other than the two TiVos.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aindik said:


> Commscope CSAPDU9VP
> 
> I've installed nothing to make MoCA happen other than the two TiVos.


Commscope makes 2 different amps with exactly the same model number, most sold are not MoCA compatible. The only way to tell the difference is that the rare MoCA compatible ones have a small yellow sticker that says "MoCA" on it towards the right center. 
Here is a lifetime supply of MoCA filters,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pieces-Mo...293596?hash=item2344277b9c:g:80QAAOSwm8VUu-u1
The blue label, not the red label version of this is MoCA compatible,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Xfinity-Com...262324?hash=item41aa31c3b4:g:xSEAAOSwv9hW1pCh


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> Commscope makes 2 different amps with exactly the same model number, most sold are not MoCA compatible. The only way to tell the difference is that the rare MoCA compatible ones have a small yellow sticker that says "MoCA" on it towards the right center.
> Here is a lifetime supply of MoCA filters,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pieces-Mo...293596?hash=item2344277b9c:g:80QAAOSwm8VUu-u1
> The blue label, not the red label version of this is MoCA compatible,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Xfinity-Com...262324?hash=item41aa31c3b4:g:xSEAAOSwv9hW1pCh


Thanks to this post, I replaced the amplified splitter with a monoprice unamplified splitter, and now the TiVo mini can see the MoCA network. I know this because it is proceeding through guided setup.

However, I have now gotten to the point in guided setup where it says it cannot see the DVR. I know this is impossible because, if it really couldn't see the DVR, it wouldn't be online at all, because without the DVR, there's no MoCA network, and coax is the only cable connected to the mini.

I activated the mini on TiVo.com, thinking that was the problem. I forced a connection to the TiVo Service on my Bolt, thinking that's the problem. Neither one fixes it. Is there an amount of time I need to wait for the activation to propagate, or is there something else wrong?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

aindik said:


> Thanks to this post, I replaced the amplified splitter with a monoprice unamplified splitter, and now the TiVo mini can see the MoCA network. I know this because it is proceeding through guided setup.
> 
> However, I have now gotten to the point in guided setup where it says it cannot see the DVR. I know this is impossible because, if it really couldn't see the DVR, it wouldn't be online at all, because without the DVR, there's no MoCA network, and coax is the only cable connected to the mini.
> 
> I activated the mini on TiVo.com, thinking that was the problem. I forced a connection to the TiVo Service on my Bolt, thinking that's the problem. Neither one fixes it. Is there an amount of time I need to wait for the activation to propagate, or is there something else wrong?


If you just activated the mini, be sure it shows on your Tivo account. Then force a connection to Tivo on the host Bolt and wait until it completes, then do the same on the new mini and see if it shows then.
Are you using a MoCA filter on the input of that splitter?


----------

